# union cadet bindings?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

has anyone used these or know anything bout them, i heard they were pretty solid bindings


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They are completely low end. I wouldn't waste the money on them. If we were talking the Cadet DLX that would be another story.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

well i am thinking of buying them for my first setup, and i im guessing they are prob better than the burton freestyle or the k2 sonic?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You are right about that. If it's your first set up you'll be pretty happy with them to learn on. The burton freestyles should be illegal to sell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

well since its my first setup, these bindings look far superior to the burton freestyle of the k2 sonic, they seem like really nice bindings


----------



## nroy17 (Dec 27, 2008)

my friend has cadets he says he likes them and as for freestyles i rode my friends and they felt pretty good


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

cool i bought them to go along with my forum recon


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Extremo said:


> You are right about that. If it's your first set up you'll be pretty happy with them to learn on. The burton freestyles should be illegal to sell.


are you fur realz man? people love there freestyles, i know experienced, really good riders wearing those..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> are you fur realz man? people love there freestyles, i know experienced, really good riders wearing those..


well they are just rlly cheap, their isnt rlly anything to them except keeping youre feet to the board, and they are just begging to be broken


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mellifont said:


> well they are just rlly cheap, their isnt rlly anything to them except keeping youre feet to the board, and they are just begging to be broken


have you ever had them or are you speaking out of your ass because they dont have a big price tag or because they say burton on them?


to stay on topic, the cadets will be solid starter bindings. union doesnt make a bad product..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The burton freestyles are some of the cheapest bindings on the market and I'm not talking about price here. Any self respecting snowboarder wouldn't step foot in those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

well i havent ridden them but they dont look like they are as nice as the cadets


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Cadets are by far the best binding in their price range. I would agree that older Freestyles should be illegal. I'd rather use duct tape; however, this years freestyle are basically last years Customs with a little softer highback. They'd be worth putting on your street board. If you can though, it would really be worth it to spend the extra $20 or so and get the DLX's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

*My cadets*



Extremo said:


> They are completely low end. I wouldn't waste the money on them. If we were talking the Cadet DLX that would be another story.


 well i bought 08 cadets along with my 09 CAPiTA scaremaster, they are solid bindings. i got then real cheap because they are low-end binders plus they were last years model. they feel pretty good. my only problem with them is that I constantly have to tighten all the screws on the baseplate and straps. actually today a screw fell off one of my straps and i couldent find it so i rode down the hill with one strap on my foot. The rentals place replaced them for free. I still think they are better than Burton customs, which is a decent binding.


----------



## nroy17 (Dec 27, 2008)

Discodannyd said:


> well i bought 08 cadets along with my 09 CAPiTA scaremaster, they are solid bindings. i got then real cheap because they are low-end binders plus they were last years model. they feel pretty good. my only problem with them is that I constantly have to tighten all the screws on the baseplate and straps. actually today a screw fell off one of my straps and i couldent find it so i rode down the hill with one strap on my foot. The rentals place replaced them for free. I still think they are better than Burton customs, which is a decent binding.


hey disco im pretty shure my customs would take ur crapdets anyday


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool I Just Bought


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Extremo said:


> The burton freestyles are some of the cheapest bindings on the market and I'm not talking about price here. Any self respecting snowboarder wouldn't step foot in those.


??? They are one of the toughest entry level binders out there. I would agree with you on features, but your not going to get much for a binder in that price range. As for self respecting snowboards riding them, I still have mine and use them from time to time .

I sense a bit of burton hateration?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Pass on them. They're low budget. Just look at the forward lean adjustment. You have 2 choices, and that's it. Also really minimal padding on the straps. Step up to the Data or Force.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> have you ever had them or are you speaking out of your ass because they dont have a big price tag or because they say burton on them?
> 
> 
> to stay on topic, the cadets will be solid starter bindings. union doesnt make a bad product..


 the guy at the store said that union doesent put to many featuers into binding because the more shit on them the more things that could go wrong. And you can control your forward lean with the thing at the back that slides forward or back. but today when i got to the hill one of my straps was gone and i diddnt have unough money to buy a new one so i had to go the whole day without my toe strap.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> ??? They are one of the toughest entry level binders out there. I would agree with you on features, but your not going to get much for a binder in that price range. As for self respecting snowboards riding them, I still have mine and use them from time to time .
> 
> I sense a bit of burton hateration?


I'm not hating, they're just peices of crap. You can bend the entire binding with your hands. They're just dime-store plastic. They're not worth the $110 price tag. I guess if you had absolutely no choice but to buy cheap bindings but even then there are dozens of better options than that garbage.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I'm not hating, they're just peices of crap. You can bend the entire binding with your hands. They're just dime-store plastic. They're not worth the $110 price tag. I guess if you had absolutely no choice but to buy cheap bindings but even then there are dozens of better options than that garbage.


Agreed. Low-end Burton bindings are utter garbo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a pair of Union force and data's and they Dominate. All my friends ride these binding too and they all agree that they are the most comfortable and durable bindings out there. I don't know anyone that rides the cadets. Maybe they are cheap and are shit but the force and data's are solid and worth the cash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

anyone notice Disco's Unions are falling apart while you guys argue? lol...

Rome ftw. you can find last year's Arsenals for $110.

Burton's higher end bindings are great too. wouldn't touch the lower end junk though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

kyouness said:


> anyone notice Disco's Unions are falling apart while you guys argue? lol...
> 
> Rome ftw. you can find last year's Arsenals for $110.
> 
> Burton's higher end bindings are great too. wouldn't touch the lower end junk though.


So one guy's having problems with his bindings, so everyone else is wrong?


----------

